# good bye, 1050 !



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Because of monetary problems, I find I have to sell my beloved Bolens 1050.
I had fun rebuilding the snowblower,and making her run so well,but I'm in dire need for the cash.
I'm hoping that,once things get better, I can find another as good as this one. :dazed:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So sorry to hear that John, you worked so hard to get it the way you wanted it. I'm sure you'll find another dandy one in the future. Any news on the move south?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not looking good ,there,either,Bill.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

It's too bad that financial issues are forcing the sale of a real qlty GT. Down the road you might find another tube frame just crying out for your touch.

Hope there are bluer skies ahead for you.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Listen John, things are going to pick up. Hopefully we are through the worst of the winter. February is just around the corner and then in 4 short weeks we'll be wondering why we didn't plan earlier for the garden, or why we didn't get that oil changed in the Goldwing sooner!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lost the 'Wing,and my apartment.In a camper,now(didn't sell it,thankfully!). Still trying to recover enough to get ins/tags.
The guy that was stopping me from marketing my auger mount has delayed on,and on,and the legal fees have wiped me out.


----------



## BolensFarmer (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear that John. I'm sure things will pick up and another 1050 will come your way. Best of luck.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Man, the same thing happened to a friend of mine. He built a mining machine (a compact production drill based on an articulated kubota), and the lawyers and such got involved when he wanted to market it. He lost everything, and they (the lawyers) got everything else! It's not right.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> Lost the 'Wing,and my apartment.In a camper,now(didn't sell it,thankfully!). Still trying to recover enough to get ins/tags.
> The guy that was stopping me from marketing my auger mount has delayed on,and on,and the legal fees have wiped me out.


If you was closer, I'd GIVE you my 1050!
Years ago an ol' Boy I knew 'developed' a better universal that WesVaco was having a bad time with on their paper machines. 
He built one, installed it. It worked, so they, (the company) PATENTED it. They forgot to mention the inventor on the patent.
He could have fought them and made the liars richer. (err, lawyers)
He just quit the job and took his talents elsewhere.
Did he steal your idea?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Basically,Cub,yeah. He claimed he already made one like it,but he won't supply the plans,model,etc. His lawyer keeps delaying the case,and until I PROVE it's my original design(the Patent Office want to compare the details),they froze the patent,and I can't market it.
I'm living in a 14' camper, and busted, but I am NOT giving up!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> Basically,Cub,yeah. He claimed he already made one like it,but he won't supply the plans,model,etc. His lawyer keeps delaying the case,and until I PROVE it's my original design(the Patent Office want to compare the details),they froze the patent,and I can't market it.
> I'm living in a 14' camper, and busted, but I am NOT giving up!


Check your PM's (Ever heard of a 'poor man's' patent? Put the 'idea' on paper and mail it to yourself 'regestered', then don't open it till the court date.)
If someone has 'proof' from an older date, you lose.
I have a couple friends that are using a 'Federal' lawyer on some local issues. You may need to talk to them. Screw the crooked courts in Michigan! Go 'federal!
We are 127 miles from DC. Now, where does the patent office live?

An extension of this may have to be moved to the 'projects' thread. (Consider it DONE)


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang John.
Know were pulling for you extra hard.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks,Cub,and all you others,as well.
The case IS in Federal court,Cub,and my lawyer is a Patent attorney,assigned by the court.
Most of the costs,have been filing fees,and fees for an investigator,etc.,and that's why it's been a drain on finances. With the apartment getting tagged,and storage costs for the larger items,on top of this,we went through our savings ,so, I sold the 'Wing for the storage fees for 6 mos. 
My equipment is here,at my friend's farm,so it's ok,and I just have to make enough to cover everyday expenses.
What makes it tight,is the fact that my insurances,and vehicle tags all come due at the same time !
For now,we're settling in,and making do....guess I'm stubborn,that way !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well John, we're all pulling for you! Sounds like you are doing the right thing. It's just too bad about the waiting game. Good luck with it.


----------



## 1961cuboriginal (Sep 7, 2014)

That sucks sorry


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Update to this OLD post.
As many now know,I was able to raise enough $$ to keep the Goldwing,the Bolens and most other things,and make the move to Arkansas.
It hasn't been easy,here,and $ are still tight,but we're hangin' on,as best we can.


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your issues jh. God willing it will all work out!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,Ericjr16,
I pretty much gave up on having anything come of my Patent on that unit.
Haven't heard anything from the attorney,except that they're still trying to get him to comply with the order to show his plans,model,etc.
I'll probably be dead,before he does.


----------

